# Fat sow down



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I shot her earlier this evening. She kept walking off everytime I hit her with the light, I finally got her coming towards me and when she turned I let her have it. She made it about 60 yards and piled up. The live pic is from a few weeks ago, this is by far my biggest sow, I estimate her to be around 225.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Good one.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations. thats one fine pig.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

ya' done good!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I love them spotted pigz! Nice Sow!


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice, good job 1 down 20,000,000 to go LOL :brew:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats on the Porker!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good kill....way to go.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the nice pig.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, nice shootin'


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice! Hope you had some help! Talk about herniated disk! LOL


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope you washed up after hanging her in those poison ivy vines ... congrats ... !


----------

